# Complete Revolver by JM.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just picked up a DVD called "Complete Revolver" with Jerry Miculek. It's the disassembly/reassembly of the S&W K,L,N frame revolvers. If you are thinking about taking one apart watch this first. He shows you all the little tricks of how to do it right. Best $20.00 bucks I ever spent on learning material. :smt023


----------

